# stwierdzilam + bezokolicznik



## rotan

Przegladajac Internet natknalem sie na pewne nagranie ze zdaniem 'Stwierdzilam przejsc na diete'
Nigdy wczesniej nie spotkalem sie z bezokolicznikiem bezposrednio po 'stwierdzeniu', ma to dla mnie dziwny wydzwiek
W kazdym razie na pewno nie taki sam jak 'postanowilam przejsc na diete' lub nawet 'pomyslalam przejsc na diete'


----------



## jasio

Też się nie spotkałem i brzmi to dla mnie dość absurdalnie
Internet nie był i nie jest wzorcem poprawnej polszczyzny. Właściwie, to pokusiłbym się o twierdzenie, że nawet jest wręcz odwrotnie - może z wyjątkiem nagrań i tekstów prof. Bralczyka. Media profesjonalne zresztą też już dawno obniżyły loty pod tym względem. 
A gdzie właściwie jest pytanie w tym poście?


----------



## rotan

Nie ma pytania gdyz nie chcialem pytac czy to poprawne (bo raczej nie), tylko poznac ogolna opinie odpowiadajacych na ten temat
Wiec jesli juz mialbym zadac pytanie, brzmialoby ono co najwyzej 'Co o tym sadzicie?'


----------



## Henares

Może to jakiś regionalizm, a regionalizm jako taki nie jest błędem. Zdecydowanie nie jest to poprawne w języku literackim.


----------



## Patrycja

Jestem z centrum i nigdy nie spotkałam się z taką konstrukcją, dla mnie brzmi ona bardzo dziwnie i bardzo źle. Nie jest to na pewno język normatywny. Być może jakiś regionalizm, o którym żadne z nas nie słyszało.


----------



## anthox

Patrycja said:


> Jestem z centrum


Czy to znaczy, że jesteś z Warszawy?


----------



## rotan

Jakos nie brzmi mi to na regionalizm, tylko po prostu na zwykly blad... ale kto wie...


----------



## Patrycja

anthox said:


> Czy to znaczy, że jesteś z Warszawy?



O kurczę, nie sądziłam, że ktoś może akurat Warszawę utożsamiać z centrum. Nie, nie, z łódzkiego. Dla mnie centrum Polski to woj. łódzkie.


----------



## rotan

Byc moze z automatu utozsamil 'centrum' ze stolica


----------



## anthox

Patrycja said:


> O kurczę, nie sądziłam, że ktoś może akurat Warszawę utożsamiać z centrum. Nie, nie, z łódzkiego. Dla mnie centrum Polski to woj. łódzkie.


 Przepraszam, jestem obcokrajowcem! Cieszę się, że spytałem. Często słyszę "centrum miasta" na przykład, czyli "downtown", więc domyślałem się, że to odnosi się do jakiegoś wielkiego miasta bez względu na określony rejon, to znaczy, do stolicy.  

Tu gdzie mieszkam mówimy na przykład "Jadę do miasta" ("I'm going to the city"), a wszyscy wiedzą, że to oznacza, "do Nowego Jorku".


----------



## rotan

anthox said:


> Tu gdzie mieszkam mówimy na przykład "Jadę do miasta" ("I'm going to the city"), a wszyscy wiedzą, że to oznacza, "do Nowego Jorku".


W Polsce to tez dosyc powszechne zjawisko, z tym ze raczej zawezone do pewnego promienia wokol danego miasta
Np. ja mieszkam w okolicy gdzie najblizszym duzym miastem jest Koszalin, i tutaj tez jak ktos mowi "jade do miasta" (lub 'lece na miasto' itd.), to z gory wiadomo ze mowi o Koszalinie


----------



## Patrycja

@anthox  Spoko, myślałam, że jesteś Polakiem mieszkającym w Stanach  

PS Bardzo dobrze mówisz po polsku!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Język polski przeszedł w ciągu ostatnich 30 lat ogromne zmiany w słownictwie, wymowie, intonacji i gramatyce, więc nie dziwi mnie żaden najbardziej niezwykły nowotwór językowy. Anglicyzacja wywiera ogromny wpływ na prawie wszystkie języki świata. Osobiście boleję nad tym, ale wiem, że nic się z tym nie da zrobić.


----------

